# WLAN-Verbindung



## alanon (2. Dez 2007)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe vor, ein von mir geschriebenes Java-Programm zu erweitern, in dem sinne, das ich explizit für dieses Programm eien Verbindung zu einem W-Lan aufbaue.

das ganze stelle ich mir visuell ähnlich Windows vor, das ich erst eine Liste mit den verfügbaren W-Lans bekomme, mir dort dann das entsprechende raus suche und dann eine verbindung mit dem entsprechenden Schlüssel aufbaue. und das dann wiederum alles z.B. als properties speichere, damit ich das nicht jedes mal neu machen muss.

sinn der sache ist, das ich 2 netzwerke habe. eines, welches nich für meinen "normalen" gebrauch nutze und eines, welches ich eigendlich nur für dieses Tool nutze. und da es langsam nervig wird immer zu wechseln, hatte ich die idee es mal so zu versuchen.

Nun meine Frage an euch: ist das Technisch möglich und könnt ihr mir eventuell lösungsansätze geben ?

ich habe bisher in java noch keine wirkliche netzwerkprogrammierung betrieben, deswegen bin ich auf dem gebiet noch völliger anfänger.

Danke für eure Zeit und Vorschläge.

Gruß alanon


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2007)

Siehe java.net.NetworkInterface und java.net.InetAddress

Hier ein Beispiel (Liste aller Interfaces)
	
	
	
	





```
try
{
   Enumeration<NetworkInterface> v_Interfaces = NetworkInterface.getNetworkInterfaces();
   while(v_Interfaces.hasMoreElements())
   {
      NetworkInterface v_Interface = v_Interfaces.nextElement();
      System.out.println(
         String.format(
            "Name              : %s (%s)\n"
           +"IsUp              : %b\n"
           +"Virtual           : %b\n"
           +"Loopback          : %b\n"
           +"PointToPoint      : %b\n"
           +"SupportsMulticast : %b\n"
           +"MTU               : %d\n\n",
           v_Interface.getDisplayName(), v_Interface.getName(),
           v_Interface.isUp(),
           v_Interface.isVirtual(),
           v_Interface.isLoopback(),
           v_Interface.isPointToPoint(),
           v_Interface.supportsMulticast(),
           v_Interface.getMTU()
         )
      );
   }
}
catch (SocketException e)
{
   e.printStackTrace();
}
```


----------



## tuxedo (3. Dez 2007)

AFAIK kann man in Java keine solche Netzwerkumschaltung machen, außer man nutzt JNI und Co. 

Für dein "Problem" gibts aber mindestens ein dutzend fertiger Programme die das können. Musst nur mlal google anwerfen ...


----------

